# Small Engine Amature



## mattaggie (Mar 18, 2007)

I want to learn how to do small engine repair and maintenance. Where should I start? Are there any good books or manuals someone can recommend? I looked on amazon for some how-to books, but nothing seemed that great. Most of the books were written in the 90's. I would appreciate any guidance.


----------



## Boondock (Jan 28, 2007)

Two online courses: Penn Foster and Foley Belsaw. Or beg a job at your local repair shop.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i took the foley courses and they really helped w/ learing the basic theory, breakdown , ect i thought the course was worth the money , i also took the twin cylinder course also and that was just as good


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

my son just took my engine apart and looked up the parts, now he has 4 engines... 1870s+ engines... or you could just read manuals or google some classes or something


----------

